# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Zebra Finch χτύπημα

## Nightrain

Δυστυχώς δε με θέλει καθόλου. Πρίν λίγο, στο θυληκό ζεμπράκι διαπίστωσα το παρακάτω. Απο αυτό που είδα είναι μόνο στο φτερό. Δεν έχει χτυπηθεί απο κάτω..

Έβαλα Betadine και λίγες σταγόνες Multi-Vit στο νερό. Να κάνω κάτι άλλο? Αυτό παίζει να το έκανε και μόνη της? Γιατί στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού δε βρήκα κάτι. 

Είναι "ντυμένο" και με πλαστική σύτα.

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να χτυπηθεί έτσι περισσότερο? Τι άλλο να κάνω?

----------


## jk21

ειναι μονο του στο κλουβι; το εχεις εξω; η πλαστικη σιτα ηταν αθικτη εντελως ; 


δυσκολο να εγινε μονο του .ειναι φτερα ομως που θα ξαναβγουν οπως το βλεπω 

θα ηθελα να το καθαρισεις με οξυζενε καλυτερα και να βαλεις καποια αντιβιωση για 5 με 6 μερες στο νερο .εχεις καποια;

----------


## Nightrain

Με το αρσενικό Δημήτρη. Ζευγάρι. Στη σύτα δε βρήκα τίποτα..

Viomycine έχω. Κάνει?

----------


## jk21

aviomycine εννοεις μαλλον 

ναι βαλε στη δοσολογια αγωγης

----------


## blackmailer

α το καημένο...μακάρι να γιατρευτεί σύντομα!!!

----------


## Nightrain

Ναι, ξέχασα ένα Α μπροστά.. Για πόσο καιρό αυτό Δημήτρη?

Επίσης έτσι όπως είναι το φτερό, παίζει να χτυπηθεί και να έχουμε άλλα?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειναι το ταιρι του ο φταιχτης (δεν νομιζω ) δεν κινδινευει σε κατι 

5 με 6 μερες .το λεω στο ποστ 2    .... με λιγα λογια .... χαλαρωσε και αντιμετωπισε ψυχραιμα οτι εγινε ! :winky:

----------


## Nightrain

Ναι, sorry δε το πρόσεξα καθόλου. Έχω συνηθίσει πλέον με όλα αυτά και το 'χω πάρει το κολάι.

----------


## e2014

ελπιζω να γινει γρηγορα καλα και να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο.....

----------


## Nightrain

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 1 μήνα σχεδόν μετά έχω ξανά πάλι τα ίδια με το θυλήκο. Το βρήκα πάλι μες στα αίματα.

Δε βλέπω κάποιο χτύπημα, αλλά όπως και πιο πάνω στα φτερά. Το καθάρισα με οξυζενέ, έβαλα πάλι στη ποτίστρα Αviomycine.

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πως το κάνει μόνο του. Το θέμα είναι γιατί.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείς να τσιμπιέται μόνο του;
Καλύτερα χώρισε το για λίγο διάστημα από το αρσενικό σε ένα άλλο κλουβάκι και άσε τα δίπλα δίπλα να δούμε ποιος πραγματικά φταίει!!

----------


## Nightrain

Ναι Ευθύμη. Πειράζοντας τα φτερά του να κάνει τα παραπάνω.. Ξέρω 'γω..

Το σκέφτομαι να τα χωρίσω, αν και είναι αρκετά χρόνια μαζί. Επίσης στο αρσενικό δε βρήκα πάνω του αίμα. Ούτε τα είδα να τσακώνονται.

Το θηλυκό έχει ψυχολογικά μάλλον..  :Confused:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως προσπαθεί να χτίσει φωλιά και βγάζει τα φτερά της;
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να την τραυματίσει εντός του κλουβιού ή στο κλουβί; Κάτι άλλο ίσως;

----------


## Nightrain

Αυτό που λες τώρα η αλήθεια είναι δεν το 'χα σκεφτεί. Πιθανόν. 

Και είναι και στο ίδιο σημείο όπως και πρίν. Γι' αυτό και ξέρω πως το κάνει μόνη της και δε χτύπησε απο κάπου. Δεν έχω κάτι στο κλουβί δηλαδή που μπορεί να τραυματιστεί.

Μου φαίνεται θα τα χωρίσω για λίγο μπας και ηρεμήσει.

----------


## Pidgey

Αν τελικά τα βγάζει μόνη της για φωλιά, ίσως αν έβαζες στο κλουβί της βαμβάκι για να ασχολείται με αυτό και όχι τα φτερά της μπορεί να βοηθούσε.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στα παραδεισακια την φωλια την χτιζει το αρσενικο ,οχι το θηλυκο!!Το δικο μου ζευγαρι οταν ηθελε η θηλυκια να ζευγαρωσει και να φτιαξει φωλια μαδουσε τον αρσενικο...τι να πω δεν ξερω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως, το αρσενικό είναι αυτό που τραβάει τα φτερά από το θηλυκό για να χτίσει την φωλιά. Το θηλυκό είναι αυτό που τελειοποιεί την φωλια. Παρόλα αυτά, όταν κάνουμε λόγο για πυρωμένα θηλυκά, είναι ανάλογα με το πουλί πως θα αντιδράσει!!  :Happy:

----------


## Nightrain

Όπως σωστά λέει ο Ευθύμης, όλη τη δουλειά τη κάνει το αρσενικό.

Ακόμα δυστυχώς δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη πως και τι. Είμαι όμως σίγουρος πως το έκανε μόνη της.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τι να πω,ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να ξεμπερδεψεις απο αυτη την δοκιμασια...

----------


## Nightrain

Να 'σαι καλά Μάριε. Σ' ευχαριστώ.

Για την ώρα ήρεμη τη βλέπω. Ίδωμεν..

----------


## jk21

για να το κανει μονη της ,παει να πει οτι ειναι βγαινει καποιο στραβο φτερο εκει περα  ή η πληγη δεν ειχε κλεισει εντελως και την φαγουριζε 

σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση ,ειτε καπου μαγκωνει (αλλα μου φαινεται περιεργο να ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο )εντος κλουβιου ,ειτε  κατα περιεργο τροπο ,καποιος εισβολεας πλησιαζει το κλουβι

----------


## Nightrain

Δημήτρη αν ήταν σε άλλο σημείο θα σκεφτόμουν να φταίει κάποιος εισβολέας.

Είναι όμως στο ίδιο σημείο όπως τη 1η φορά γι' αυτό και είμαι βέβαιος πως το κάνει μόνη της. Ίσως να είναι και αυτό που λες πάντως.

Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση τι άλλο να κάνω? Της το καθάρισα με οξυζενέ. Κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν δεις καποια επιπλεον φλεγμονη σημερα ,νομιζω αρκει 

αν βλεπεις οτι το πειραζει ,θα πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να την αποτρεψουμε ,αλλα δεν ξερω πως 

αν δεις φλεγμονη ,να ριξεις pulvo spray απο φαρμακειο , πρωι και απογευμα

----------


## Nightrain

Pulvo Δημήτρη μήπως είναι πολύ δυνατό για το πουλί?

Απ 'οσο είδα πάντως σήμερα δεν ασχολείται ιδιαίτερα με τη πληγή. Απλά δεν είναι το ίδιο δραστήρια.

----------


## jk21

οχι ,η νεομυκινη ειναι απο τις καλυτερες αντιβιοτικες ουσιες για δερματικη χρηση .Ομως σημερα εμαθα πριν λιγο ,οτι εχει ελλειψη τελευταια και αν δεν το βρεις παρε αυτο

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...ioplex#content

που ειναι συνδιασμος με βακιτρακινη και εχει ακομα πιο ευρυ φασμα δρασης .Αν ομως δεν βλεπεις ερεθισμο δεν πειραζει

----------


## Nightrain

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Το γνώριζα για το Pulvo μιας και χρειάστηκα πριν κανά μήνα περίπου και με είχαν ενημερώσει.

Τελικώς δεν έβαλα τίποτα καθώς τη βλέπω πιο δραστήρια και καλύτερα απο πριν. Μακάρι να μην έχουμε τα ίδια αργότερα..

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικούλια εύχομαι...

----------


## blackmailer

Περαστικά στο καημένο το πουλάκι...

----------

